# Price of Eggs doubled



## Maintenance Man (Jan 31, 2015)

Now that the price of eggs has pretty much doubled, how many of you will still continue to buy them? I bought a flat from Costco for $15. That's 60 eggs that were medium, not even large. Im not sure if I will buy them again. Kinda kills the best protein source we have as a cheap and abundant food in your diet.

Its funny that the egg whites didn't go up tho...Must not be the same thing then right? Of course they're much different but I have no idea why. No way could I drink a raw egg white, let alone 5. Egg whites from the carton are easy to drink. Its not tasty or anything but it doesn't make you want to puke at least. 

Also what do you think of the law that made it more expensive? Basically limiting the number of chickens allowed per cage. No more 30 birds in a wiener dog travel cage. Not sure of how many it went to tho. Didn't care enuf to look it up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2015)

I didnt notice any price change but i have no clue how much they cost..I just buy them


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 31, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> I didnt notice any price change but i have no clue how much they cost..I just buy them



It doubled bro. What happens when they do this to cows? Why has chic itself not gone up either?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> It doubled bro. What happens when they do this to cows? Why has chic itself not gone up either?


it costs 15$ to cross a bridge in nyc..gotta make that $$$ to live


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 31, 2015)

I get 32 large eggs for 4.19 at walmart 
and brown eggs from the Amish for 1.00 a dozen 
one good thing about living in the sticks lol


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 31, 2015)

Egg prices in my area haven't changed.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 31, 2015)

I get my eggs from the farmers market and they are usually a little higher anyway.  I havent noticed what they cost at the store.  I have noticed food prices in general have increased quite a bit in the last couple of years.  Especially beef products.  

Ive been considering moving from the suburbs and finding about 40 acres and becoming more self reliant, cows, chickens, big garden just like Grandpa did it.  Not just for the cost of food, I miss being in the country, I might even start hunting again.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a hen


----------



## mickems (Jan 31, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Now that the price of eggs has pretty much doubled, how many of you will still continue to buy them? I bought a flat from Costco for $15. That's 60 eggs that were medium, not even large. Im not sure if I will buy them again. Kinda kills the best protein source we have as a cheap and abundant food in your diet.
> 
> Its funny that the egg whites didn't go up tho...Must not be the same thing then right? Of course they're much different but I have no idea why. No way could I drink a raw egg white, let alone 5. Egg whites from the carton are easy to drink. Its not tasty or anything but it doesn't make you want to puke at least.
> 
> Also what do you think of the law that made it more expensive? Basically limiting the number of chickens allowed per cage. No more 30 birds in a wiener dog travel cage. Not sure of how many it went to tho. Didn't care enuf to look it up.



beef has already gone up around here bro. as far as eggs, just my theory,  I think eggs popularity and demand is probably causing rise in cost. also these food shows are to blame. years ago, oxtail was for poor people and dirt cheap. now its $6 lb. at my market. nobody would buy certain things in my local supermarket. they would always be available. especially caribbean items. once I started to buy them up on a regular basis, the price jumped. giant foods does this frequently. now it is basmati rice. $5 for 4lb bag. used to be $3 something until it was always out of stock. price won't change the fact that my family has gotta eat.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2015)

Everything  is going up in the food department,  I noticed last week when I went to bj's.. but on the other note GAS is cheap!!!! Yes! With 35$ I fill my suv. . Uffffff


----------



## Rip (Jan 31, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Now that the price of eggs has pretty much doubled, how many of you will still continue to buy them? I bought a flat from Costco for $15. That's 60 eggs that were medium, not even large. Im not sure if I will buy them again. Kinda kills the best protein source we have as a cheap and abundant food in your diet.
> 
> Its funny that the egg whites didn't go up tho...Must not be the same thing then right? Of course they're much different but I have no idea why. No way could I drink a raw egg white, let alone 5. Egg whites from the carton are easy to drink. Its not tasty or anything but it doesn't make you want to puke at least.
> 
> Also what do you think of the law that made it more expensive? Basically limiting the number of chickens allowed per cage. No more 30 birds in a wiener dog travel cage. Not sure of how many it went to tho. Didn't care enuf to look it up.



A place called Aldi's sells them for $1.50/dozen. I usually 10 whites with one yolk, so I go through a lot.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm still selling them for $1.09 a dozen


----------



## stonetag (Jan 31, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I get my eggs from the farmers market and they are usually a little higher anyway.  I havent noticed what they cost at the store.  I have noticed food prices in general have increased quite a bit in the last couple of years.  Especially beef products.
> 
> Ive been considering moving from the suburbs and finding about 40 acres and becoming more self reliant, cows, chickens, big garden just like Grandpa did it.  Not just for the cost of food, I miss being in the country, I might even start hunting again.


Now you're coming around my friend.


----------



## mickems (Jan 31, 2015)

Rip said:


> A place called Aldi's sells them for $1.50/dozen. I usually 10 whites with one yolk, so I go through a lot.



my local ALDI store has a 5 dozen limit on those eggs.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2015)

mickems said:


> my local ALDI store has a 5 dozen limit on those eggs.



Send me a pm with the location of your aldi, that is absolutely not a corporate policy.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 31, 2015)

out where i live i have a fam member who runs the dairy section, he said eggs are going up in price because for some reason canada is buying them all up, milk prices went up because china was buying up all our milk, odd but true....


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 31, 2015)

We get farm-fresh eggs from a friend of ours and the price is still the same. But that really sucks about stores egg prices doubling.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 31, 2015)

Bro raise some hens, its easy. Just build a little coop and feed them grain. More eggs than you can eat. We also feed them the shells all crushed up with there chicken feed. Unless you live in a condo or some shit, then its a different story


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a few of my own hens so I didn't notice. The big thing that drive eggs up and down is fuel costs. Which is odd because that is headed down.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 31, 2015)

The reason why eggs have gone up so much in CA is because of a new law in effect that requires that all chicken cages be large enough so that they  can expand  their wings.


----------



## schultz1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I paid 2.36. For an 18. Count at Sams club yesterday.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 1, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> It doubled bro. What happens when they do this to cows? Why has chic itself not gone up either?



I've noticed a few things have gone up at costco lately. Place isn't as great as it was. Price club was the good old days. Now, you hardly see them even handing out samples of finger foods. Much tougher to get a job there even my friend tells me, so could only imagine what else is up with them behind the scenes.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 1, 2015)

Seeker said:


> The reason why eggs have gone up so much in CA is because of a new law in effect that requires that all chicken cages be large enough so that they  can expand  their wings.



Fck them chickens! Their dumb enough to drown themselves when it rains, then I say the small cage is fine...

Stupid chickens!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2015)

j2048b said:


> out where i live i have a fam member who runs the dairy section, he said eggs are going up in price because for some reason canada is buying them all up, milk prices went up because china was buying up all our milk, odd but true....



I just lowered my gallon milks to $2.89


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2015)

Spongy said:


> I just lowered my gallon milks to $2.89



HOW???  Dear god i wish


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 2, 2015)

Over here it depends on the store.. There's a French grocery store chain here that has 30 eggs max. largest per egg carton, and those are 6.50ish eur, double that and turn it into $ and price-wise it's pretty even.. Only problem with those is, that they're small to medium at best, the shells are softer than what I'm normally used to and egg yolks aren't as richly orange. 

The Austrian/German chain I usually buy groceries, will have 10/carton for 1.24 eur, decently sized at medium to a bit bigger and they'll only have the 30/carton before major holidays when baking season is upon us for a neat 3.40 eur. Probably the best eggs on the market, normally priced. 

From time to time I'll get quail eggs, wishing they were an ostrich's.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2015)

something had to offset the gas prices going down


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 3, 2015)

I havent seen eggs prices go up yet here MM.  Sucks though for where you are at. I get mine from a farmer lady, but the problem is her chickens cant keep up with my consumption!!!  On a different not,  I always bump into to people who complain that it cost too much to eat healthy.......and I say how much is your cell phone bill?? Whats more important.....?


----------



## Bippal (Feb 4, 2015)

My kids raise chickens at their grandparents .after feed and such eggs end up about .50 cents a dozen and I know they're quality .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2015)

i would love to have chickens...I wish i lived in the bush


----------

